# Japan Plans Solar, Nuclear and Electric Car Loans



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Japanese PM proposes equivalent of $1.1 Billion in low-interest loans for developers of electric cars and solar and nuclear power.

More...


----------



## abcjfk (Mar 23, 2010)

If you are looking for car finance, look no further. We deal with customer if they have bad credit or good credit.


----------

